# Bread Machine Apple Oatmeal Bread



## Filus59602 (Oct 10, 2002)

BREAD MACHINE APPLE OATMEAL BREAD

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup Old-fashioned rolled oats
5/8 cup water
1/2 cup Unsweetened applesauce
2 3/4 cups Bread flour
1 1/2 teaspoons Salt
2 tablespoons Brown sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons dry milk powder
1 1/2 tablespoons Butter or margarine
1/2  cup Raisins
2 teaspoons Ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons active dry yeast

DIRECTIONS:
Place all ingredients in bread pan. Select Light Crust
setting, and pess Start. After the baking cycle ends,
remove bread from pan, place on cake rack, and allow to
cool 1 hour before slicing. 

Yield: 1 1/2 pound loaf
Categories: Breads, Bread Machine
http://www.thedailyrecipe.com 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------

